# photo contest.



## Cara (Apr 28, 2007)

so heres the scoop.

*RULES*

no photo editing, this contest is about family and horses! so i want to see people and horses in the picture, you can enter up to 2 pictures (email them to me ) [email protected] I will post them on the fourm after , there is prizes..... 1st and 2nd place, ok along with the photo write a few lines about it like what you and your family or friends do with the horses . ok if u have any questions PM me ok :bgrin have funn :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Devon (Apr 28, 2007)

Awesome Cara


----------



## Cara (Apr 28, 2007)

yea like a friend or sumthing oh and it closes may 21st ok .


----------



## EAD Minis (Apr 29, 2007)

*Great idea Cara I sent you my entrys!!!*


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 29, 2007)

I sent in mine!!! Can't wait to see the results!!!!!


----------



## Devon (Apr 29, 2007)

are we going to have a poll to vote for it


----------



## Cara (Apr 29, 2007)

maybe


----------



## Cara (May 1, 2007)

kk i only have 2 or 3 entries . if theres not enough interst i will cut it


----------



## EAD Minis (May 2, 2007)

*Come on guys!!!!!*


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 3, 2007)

I'm getting mine ready as we speak!! Love this idea. Sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 3, 2007)

How many pictures can we send? I have so many I am having a hard time deciding! lol


----------



## tracerace (May 3, 2007)

I sent in a couple!


----------



## MBhorses (May 3, 2007)

hello,

we sent two photos. please let us know if you got them.

thanks


----------



## Cara (May 3, 2007)

ok two would be great, and when it ends i will put them up on the fourm with a letter and a number with each one. and you people can email me with your vote.


----------



## Doobie (May 7, 2007)

I sent mine can you let me know if they got to you ok !?!?!

Debbie


----------



## CJMM6 (May 9, 2007)

Here is my entry;;Our son Yuri & our yearling filly, CJMM Painted Majestic Goddess

Thanks, cjmm


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2007)

yea so far i have gotten 7 :bgrin there all so cute, we will be doing a poll at the end. remeber may 21st


----------



## mad for mini's (May 10, 2007)

Did you get the two that I e-mailed to you ?



:


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 10, 2007)

did you get the one i e mailed you [email protected]

only 7 sounds like you didn't get some


----------



## mad for mini's (May 11, 2007)

Here are my entries in case you didn't get my e-mail . The first is a photo of my daughter with my colt Star and the second is one of my Great Dane , Jenna with the same colt.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 11, 2007)

Here is mine in case you didn't get it

my husband Art and our stallion going for one of their regular walks at the top of our hill

sorry its so big


----------



## Cara (May 18, 2007)

im getting some good photos here. i will post them up in 3 days!!


----------



## Devon (May 18, 2007)

:



:

Zorro And I



:


----------



## Jessica_06 (May 18, 2007)

Let me know if you got your PM if not heres the pic info is with the PM I just wrote I seen that the deadline is tomarrow and I don't want to miss it thanks~ Jessica


----------



## tracerace (Jun 5, 2007)

What happened with this?

I think I missed it....


----------



## Floridachick (Jun 5, 2007)

MIssed it too


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 5, 2007)

i don't think it ever happened,


----------

